# Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird



## christian k (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute

Hab da mal ne Frage an Euch.
Sind Lowrance und Eagle Echolote besser als Humminbird Echolote ?
Wer hat da Erfahrung.
Alle meine Freunde besitzen ein Eagle oder Lowrance Echolote.
Nur ich habe ein Humminbird (Wide Paramount) Gerät.
Bin eigentlich auch zufrieden mit dem Gerät.
Meine Freunde behaupten immer Eagle und Lowrance seien die besseren Geräte. #6 
Aber warum das so sein soll , konnte mir niemand erklären. #c 
Kann das vieleicht jemand von Euch.
Wer hat damit Praktiche Erfahrung ?

Danke 
Christian


----------



## Skipper47 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo Christian, ich habe seit Jahren ein Humminbird 3D, es ist eigentlich zuverlässig, nur es zeigt keine Sicheln an sondern nur Fischsymbole. Aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Aber ich würde Dir ein Gerät empfehlen wo Du zwischen Symbolen und Sicheln wählen kannst. Das gibt es aber bestimmt bei Humminbird auch. Lowrence würde ich im Moment vorziehen.


----------



## christian k (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo Skipper

Aber man kann doch auch bei Humminbird Geräte die Fisch ID abschalten.
Was werden denn dann für Signale Angezeigt.


----------



## Borgon (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

@Skipperann werden in der Regel die Fische in Form von Sicheln dargestellt.Verstehe garnicht warum man immer nur liest Lowrance,Eagle,Humminbird.Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen Garmin?Meiner Meinung nach mindestens voll konkurrenzfähig  #c


----------



## Jirko (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

hallo christian #h

lowrance und eagle kommen aus der selben schmiede und daher nehmen sich die jeweiligen modellreihen nicht viel. bin selber glücklicher besitzer eines x-97er und wurde bis dato noch nie enttäuscht! aber auch von den humminbird habe ich schon viel positives gelesen. und borgons posting kann ich nur mehr als bestätigen. wir durften letztens auf fjellvaeroya ein 188er C von garmin (lot und plotter) 2 wochen lang testen und waren mit diesem auch mehr als nur zufrieden. sicherlich spielt das 188er C in einer anderen liga (ca. euro 1.300,--), aber ich denke, die „preiswerteren“ echolote von garmin haben jederzeit ihre daseinsberechtigung. genaue aussagen zu den einzelnen produzenten und das für und wieder kommen eh erst dann zustande, wenn man direkte vergleiche gleichwertiger modellreihen von lowrance, eagle, humminbird und garmin (simrad schließen wir jetzt mal aus ) hat. da diese möglichkeit des direkten vergleiches relativ selten möglich ist (um nicht zu sagen fast ausgeschlossen), hat jeder mit seinem lot wohl mehr oder weniger gute als auch schlechte erfahrungen machen können. die schlechteren beziehen sich hierbei sicherlich auf lote der unteren preisklasse. im gehobenen mittelsektor kann jeder, der im besitz eines entsprechendes lotes ist, wohl eher selten etwas negatives zu seinem fishfinder posten. wie gesagt, ich bin mit meinem lowrance mehr als zufrieden, könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, in naher zukunft ein garmin mit plotterfunktion mein eigen zu nennen #h


----------



## christian k (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Also Leute noch ne Frage zu Echolote von Humminbird.
Gestern habe ich gefragt , ob Lowrance und Eagle Echolote besser seien als Humminbird Geräte.
Eine Antwort darauf war , er habe ein Gerät von Humminbird (Wide 3D) mit dem er auch zufrieden sei.
Nur würde ihn stören , daß er nicht zwischen Fischsichel und Fischsymbolen wählen kann wie dies bei Eagle oder Lowrance Geräten üblich sei.
Nun meine eigentliche Frage.
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Humminbird Fisch ID aus (Laut meinem Handbuch werden dann nur Rohsignale angezeigt, Punkte oder Sichel) und der Fschsichelanzeige bei Lowrance und Eagle


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

hallo christian #h

ich denke mal die funktionen bei den humminbirdmodellen sind nahezu identisch zu denen der lowrance- und eaglelote. fish-id einschalten / ausschalten, daß sind sicherlich auch die optionen, die humminbird bietet und ich würde jedem empfehlen, die fish-id außer betrieb zu nehmen, da das interne modul der lote die signale bei eingeschalteter fish-id in den meisten fällen als fischsymbol auf dem display darstellt. und in den meisten fällen sind die fischsymbole alles andere, nur kein fisch - planktonwolken, pflanzenreste im mittelwasser, verwirbelungen usw.

bei nicht aktivierter fish-id kann das geübte auge die umgewandelten signale und deren darstellung auf dem display sehr wohl unterscheiden, ob es sich um einen stehenden oder schwimmenden fisch oder halt um keinen handelt - das ist der feine unterschied zwischen eingeschalteter und deaktivierter fish-id. bei eingeschalteter id entscheidet die maschine, ob fischsignal oder nicht (zumal es in diesem fall nur fischsymbole sind, welche sich mitunter nur durch ihre größe entscheiden)! bei deaktivierter entscheide ich, ob es sich um einen fisch handelt oder nicht  (zumal hier auch eine viel detailliertere darstellung von objekten unter wasser, egal ob fisch, unterwasserwiesen, geröll, bäume, sprungschichten etc. möglich ist) #h


----------



## christian k (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo Jirko
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Doch warum gibt Humminbird dies bei seinen neuen Modellen zb Matrix 27 als Besonderheit an.
Umschaltbar von Id on auf True Arch ( Fischsichelanzeige)
Das wäre dann ja eigentlich nur Fisch ID aus


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

hallo christian #h

fischsymbolanzeigen werden eigentlich bei allen loten, die diese option anbieten, als was besonderes deklariert. aber im grunde genommen ist diese menüfunktion genauso nützlich, wie die das heutige 1:3 von makaay :m


----------



## Kunze (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo Chistian!







on Board!

Einiges zu den Fischsicheln findest du hier.

Viele Angler, gerade die die das erste Mal ein Echolot nutzen, stellen gern die Fisch ID ein.

Ist bequem und einfach.

Leider zeigt dies auch Treibgut im Wasser wie Pflanzen oder auch jede Qualle als Fisch an.

Also Fisch ID ausschalten und sich nach den Rohechos oder auch Sicheln genannt richten.

Was man natürlich auch sagen muß, daß man Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang der Signale und dem richtigen deuten bzw. Schlußfolgerungen daraus, erst lernen muß.

Ich denke das ging und geht uns allen so.

Hochwertige Geräte der schon genannten Firmen unterscheiden sich nicht allzustark. #h


----------



## conger_man (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo,
also ich hab mir das Humminbird Matrix 27 zugelegt. Am Donnerstag gehts los nach Norwegen, Fensfjord - meine erste Norge-Tour. Dann wird es ausgiebig getestet. Es hat einen Simulationsmodus und Doppelfrequenzgeber und ist wirklich sehr einfach zu bedienen. Habe mir eine GPS Maus dazu besorgt und so kann man auf dem Lot direkt Hotspots abspeichern oder Routen und Wegepunkte aufzeichnen. Wenn ich zurück bin, werde ich ausführlich berichten. 
Gründe für meine Kaufentscheidung:

Sehr gute Auflösung 640 x 480 Punkte
4000 Watt Sendeleistung, Doppelfrequenz
Navigationsfunktionalität mit zusätzlicher GPS Maus
Tiefenbereich: 450 m 
PC-Anschluss möglich mit optionalem Kabel.
Relativ preiswert


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Mein Dad hat ein Eagle. Bis jetzt haben wir noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. 


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Käptn Ahab (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Hallo Allerseits

Möcht mich hier auch kurz äußern!!!

Man muß beachten das Lowrance bei den Deutschen Anglern gerade in Mode ist,und die Mundpropaganda entsprechend stattfindet!!!
Das heißt nicht das Lowrance zwangsläufig die besten Echolote herstellt!!!
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt aber auf jeden Fall!!!!
Nur es gibt auch andere Hersteller die in der selben Preislage sehr gute Echolote herstellen,z.B.Humminbird,Furuno und Garmin etc.!!!
Alle haben bei etwa gleichen Leistungsmerkmalen ihre Vorteile, besonders Hervorheben muß man beim Humminbird auf jeden Fall die "Quick Out" Halterung die für Bootsbesitzer sehr gut ist,da ich mit einem Griff mein Gerät Montieren kann,wo ich bei Lowrance erst mit Steckern und Rändelschrauben hantieren muß!!!! 
Als Fazit möcht ich ziehen das fast alle Geräte auf dem Markt,eines Preissegmentes,etwa gleich gut sind die Hersteller tun jedoch alles um dem Kunden das Vergleichen zu erschweren,indem sie z.B.die Wattzahl in unterschiedlichen Parametern angeben oder irgendwelche wichtig klingenden Worthülsen wie "True Arch" o.Ä.erfinden,die man am Vergleichsgerät eines anderen Herstellers dann nicht wiederfindet!!!!


                          Mfg. Käptn Ahab


----------



## hsobolewski (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Lowrance und Eagle besser als Humminbird*

Ich bin schon seit ca 12 Jahren ein Besitzer vom Humminbird Wide Vision. Habe das erste aus Amerika mitgebracht weil es bei uns noch garnicht gab. Als Vergleich zu den von mir auch verliehenen Geräten gibt es ein paar kravierende Unterschiede. Manche haben sich aber mittlerweile erledigt. Die guten Humminbird Echolote hatten immer schon einen Zweiteiligen Sender (zwei Sendekegel). Dies gibt es bei Lowrange erst seit kurzen. Die Sendeleistung war bei den Humminbird Geräten wesendlich höher. Dafür gab es bei Lowrange Geräten schon immer eine Stickstofffüllung (fast kein Anlaufen) und auch dadurch sehr dicht. Dort wo die Humminbird Geräte alle ein wenig ihre Schwachstelle haben. Leider immer noch. Auch sind die äusseren Kontakte bei den Lowrange besser gegen Korosion geschützt. Der Sender beim Humminbird reagiert empfindlicher auf Erschütterungen wie beim Lowrange ( Bei transportabler Nutzung). Bei festmontage gleichwertig.
Fazit. Habe mich damals für Humminbird entschieden da hier eine bessere und genauere Anzeige in der tiefe möglich war (bei langsamerer Fahrt). Auch in 200 oder 300m sah man eine Rotbarschschwarm. Nur wie schon geschrieben hier ohne Fischsimbole. Das ist nur für den schnellen Gebrauch wenn man sich einfach noch nicht so auskennt.


----------

